# not new to hedgies just a few questions



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Hello everyone as many of you know a few months ago I had to re-home my hedgie Lena Bean because I didn't have the time to give to her. I am now able to give more time to Sonic and I got a 6 week old little girl last night. I named her sprinkles. she is a salt and pepper color. I know that she will have her adult color after she quills at 9 weeks. I got a few questions since I have never had a young hedgie and when I got Sonic he was 2 yrs old.

last night she ate 3 tablespoons. Is that normal?
What do I have to look forward to when she quills? I know grumpiness and dry skin.

I know everyone is going to say lets see some pictures so here they are:


----------



## HedgeHopper (Feb 13, 2013)

Well first of all congrats on your new little one. Now I am not at all an expert considering I have only had Angel for 6 days now but Angel is around 6 and a half weeks old(6 weeks when I got her) and she eats up a storm every night(acttualy watched her last night). So all in all it sounds just like how much Angels has been eating. Also your new hedgie has a beutiful coat of quills on.

Best of luck with the new hedgie,
HedgeHopper


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I ordered her a Carolina storm bucket wheel. the wheel in the picture is Sonics wheel that I put in her cage. When I get my taxes I will be getting Sonic one as well. She is a healthy little girl, I only paid $50 for her. I had a choice between her and her sister. When I picked up Sprinkles she was really calm and did not huff. Whereas I picked up her sister she put her quills up right away.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

She's super cute! (And 3 tablespoons doesn't sound like too much to me)


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Thank you. She is really friendly.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Food's not a problem, but he doesn't look like a S&P to me. Looks to be a brown algerian.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats! She looks adorable!!
Thimble eats less than a teaspoon a night... is that too little? He seems healthy and weighs about 300 g...


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

the breeder that I got her from said she was a salt and pepper. her quills are black with very little all white quills.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Christemo. I'm not great at colors, but her mask and quills definitely aren't dark enough to be salt & pepper. I'd say brown or maybe chocolate? A lot of breeders will say salt&pepper to make it easier, or for advertising purposes. She's very cute, but if she gets cranky after quilling and becomes less friendly, I hope you still plan on keeping her for her entire life instead of rehoming her as well. It doesn't seem right to me to rehome a huffier hedgehog and get a new baby a few months later.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I re-homed Lena Bean because I was not able to give her the time. I have more time to give now. I am not going to be re-homing her if she get grumpy.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Where'd you get a hedgehog for fifty bucks?


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

A small breeder about a half hour from were I live.


----------



## HedgeHopper (Feb 13, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> I agree with Christemo. I'm not great at colors, but her mask and quills definitely aren't dark enough to be salt & pepper. I'd say brown or maybe chocolate? A lot of breeders will say salt&pepper to make it easier, or for advertising purposes. She's very cute, but if she gets cranky after quilling and becomes less friendly, I hope you still plan on keeping her for her entire life instead of rehoming her as well. It doesn't seem right to me to rehome a huffier hedgehog and get a new baby a few months later.


Why would she be cranky after quilling. I would think after the quilling has taken place she would go back to normal. Also I am pretty sure Sugargliderlove said in the original post why she rehomed Lena Bean so not trying to be mean but read the full post before making comments.

Good day as always,
HedgeHopper


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Thank you Hedgehopper, now I am able to take out both Sonic and sprinkles and spend time with them. Where as before when I had Lena Bean I had just started college and it was really time consuming and I was not able to give her the time she needed. With that being said let stick to what I posted about which is what to expect during her quiling and the amount of food she is eating. I weighted her yesterday she weighs 170.5 grams.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You don't always get to control what people say on your topic, unfortunately. And I know why she rehomed Lena Bean, and I still don't agree with it, especially when suddenly there's more time, a month and a half later, to get a nice calm baby hedgehog. College in general is expensive and time-consuming and you may end up having trouble again later in terms of time or having money saved for vet care for two hedgehogs instead of one. Just things to think about.

Sometimes hedgehogs get very cranky and don't handle quilling well. It's rare, but some do stay huffier and less friendly even after quilling - once in awhile it can change the hedgehog's entire attitude. That's why you can't depend on how babies behave 100% of the time, since it can change as they age. It's not common, but still something to keep in mind. While she's quilling, give her oatmeal baths to help her skin feel better.

The amount of food is fine - babies eat a lot and usually slow down as they get older. Keep free-feeding her and just watch her weight for any signs that you need to adjust the food for a different fat percentage.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I've never measured by the tablespoons, but just for comparison, as a baby my boy ate around 100 kibbles. Nowadays he averages 30 a night. 

I'm not going to comment on the rehome then buy new baby, as Kelsey already covered it. We''re all in college here so we can also attest to the lack of time. I know I'm usually at school from 8am-6pm pretty much everyday. And sometimes even longer. I will definitely admit that my boy doesn't get nearly as much cuddle time as he used to, and that's just 1 hedgie and 1 cat. I can't imagine the time for 2 hedgies, 2 cats and I think 6? Sugar gliders. I commend you for the time you spend, cause if I did that I'd probably only get 3 hrs of sleep daily, if even lol When it comes to midterms and exams, I don't even see the light of day XD

As for colour, try to get a really good picture under white light. I see way too much rust coloured edges and she looks just like my boy, who is a chocolate. Real salt and peppers are very rare and are literally black with no rust coloured edges. 

As for cranky, between quilling and hormones, baby's personalities can change drastically. I know there have been owners who had the sweetest baby, who then turned into a terror to handle. It happens, that's why we always stress that before you buy a hedgehog, you must be prepared to deal with a grumpypants(lol) because it can happen. And hence an entire board on behaviour.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I go to college online so I spend most of my time online in my classes and doing homework. As far as vet bills my parents help me with that. we have 8 sugar gliders, 2 dogs, a cat, a snake and 2 hedgies. Since I am able to manage my time more since my classes are not that time consuming now as before. I stay up late till like 11:30 pm now so I am able to play with everyone and I no longer have a social life outside of my house so that gave me more time as well. Sonic eats 1 1/2 TBS a night and Sprinkles eats 2 1/2-3 TBS a night


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

A lot sure happens in 6 weeks. 

I wish you the best of luck and hope that you don't suddenly find yourself having no time and need to rehome again.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I am trying to make sure that does not happen ever again. I have been taking out Sprinkles and Sonic during the day while I do my school work. They usually sleep in my lap. No they are not both out at the same time.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

That's good. You've had an eventful hedghog ownership experience. I know the last thing all of us want is to have to deal with an Oops pregnancy.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

biting my lip....


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

jerseymike1126 said:


> biting my lip....


Me too.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

me too....


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

To make it clear to everyone I have no plans to breed them. They will be pet only.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It's not so much the possible "oops" that people are refraining from commenting. 

They're all still trying to get over how you spent 2 months trying to rehome Lena Bean, and in less time than that you suddenly have all this free time again. Conveniently when this "breeder" advertises online and selling babies for $50. THAT is what people are still wrapping their heads around. THAT is the elephant in the room that no one dares comment on because they are afraid of overreaction. 

Hedgehogs are not necessarily social critters. They are perfectly happy in their cage with good food, water and their wheel. They don't NEED human interaction. My boy has gone for weeks without human interaction other than baths and nail clipping because I've been very busy with school and because I've become highly allergic to him. (I need allergy pills even when cleaning his wheel). But he's also older and I would never jeopardize his well being. It takes all of 10 min per day to ensure he has his necessities. (And a lot of breath holding when near his cage). 

If you had just rehomed Lena Bean and left it at that, we would have respected you for realizing you were overburdened. But to turn around in 6 weeks and buy a new baby is a betrayal to Lena Bean.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

you can say what you want, when I re-homed Lena Bean I barely had time for my dog. Now that I am not as busy with school and other things I am able to give more time. Yea I feel bad that I re-homed her but there was nothing else I could have done at the time. You guys here do not know what other things I had to give up because of the lack of time. You sit there and bash me all you want I DONT CARE. I care about my animals and I dont need to justify myself to any of you. With that being said now I see why people are leaving this site because of the way people treat each other. There are a bunch of people who think they know it all here and I am frankly sick of it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Nobody is bashing you, only trying to understand. The concern is, since school was the reason for your time issues that caused you to have to give up Lena Bean, until you are finished school, there will be more occasions where time is an issue. It's part of being in school. There will be very busy times, and then it eases off and this will continue all through your schooling. This is why people are concerned.


----------



## HedgeHopper (Feb 13, 2013)

Well lets let the elephant run free in the room and throw in some other animals shall we? I have been here for around a week and by reading past posts and seeing how new ones turn into little battles over who is right or wrong in moral terms I have noticed most(Some actually care about hedgehogs only and tend to questions rather than asking more dubious ones) but most of the people here with probably some of the most helpful information about hedgehogs turn to burning people because they dont conform to your various controversial opinions about breeding and care.
Now dont get me wrong some people deserve it like those who say "Oh I have two hedgehogs that are brother and sister and I let them play together and the girl got pregnant" <------ This deserves bashing|This does not --------> "My male hedgehog got of his cage which I sealed to the best of my abilities and found his way to the female's cage which I did not notice until I put the female back"(I think you know what Wolves with Spirt I am talking about). I just dont see why everyone in the world has to turn everything into drama wether it be politics or hedgehogs and it should not be about drama it should be about what is best for the people or animals these things effect. Now I dont claim to be a perfect person but I am somebody who is looking at this from the outside in which is what is needed most of the time and with this little bit being said I hope it is enough to give you a mirrior to look at yourselves and reevaluate the things you do and say.

And as for what this arguement is about yes it might have been wrong of her to get a new one this quick but look at it as she missed Lena Bean and saw the opportunity to fill the void that rehoming her left. Some people have big changes in their lives and feel everything is too much
and that is fine but to question someone without knowing exactly down to the smallest detail of what is happening to them is just wrong.

If what I say makes you angry or filled with the intent to inflict revenge it is more than likely because some part of it is true to you. I am here for Angel not to have a petty word war with someone who might have put their throne a bit too high in the sky to see things down here on earth. I am not looking to create trouble I am looking to end it and if ending hostility means pissing quite a few people off then so be it. Look at yourselves and decide wether what I say pretains to you before getting upset because for most of you your not guilty of much more than caring about your hedgehog a bit too much. But for some of you the guilt will fill your pitcher to the brim.

Thank you for Understanding how I am looking at this,
HedgeHopper


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The reason we're upset is that we're scared that in a year or two, this one will be given up for another baby. That's why. That's why so many hogs are sadly given up to rescue organizations.


----------



## HedgeHopper (Feb 13, 2013)

Christemo said:


> The reason we're upset is that we're scared that in a year or two, this one will be given up for another baby. That's why. That's why so many hogs are sadly given up to rescue organizations.


I understand what you mean but I am speaking in general not just this topic. Also you are one of the few who answered the question and moved on when this topic was fresh and for that I thank you.

Good day as always,
HedgeHopper


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It was only until after I posted that did I look through her posting history to see that it was only six weeks ago. Trust me, I'm biting my tongue (fingers) on this one.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Like I have said I am not going to re-home Sprinkles. This has gotten way off the topic that I posted and turned into me defending myself. Thank you Hedgehopper for what you've said. A lot can happen in 6 weeks and I am not going to go down to the tiny details why I chose to re-home Lena Bean. As my mother has said to me as I was growing up *if you don't got anything nice to say don't say anything at all. *. Here is a question for all of you who are judgmental, who are you to say whats right and wrong? As I have learned growing up people who are judgmental are usually guilty of one thing or another and sometimes even the action that they are judging. The next time I want to judge someone look in the mirror and say those things are wanting to say about the person to yourself. Think of those things you are about to say are about yourself and see how you feel after words. I bet it will *NOT* feel good and you would feel like crap.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't see how this went off topic? The topic is Sprinkles isn't it? I'm confused. I haven't seen any posts on here that were not nice - just opinions. People are allowed to post on a thread, and unfortunately, we may not like what they say, but it is an open forum. I haven't seen any cursing or plain rude comments thus far.

I'm not one to judge right or wrong - I'm not a spiritual being to do so. I will however judge if a hedgehog goes without care. I wish the best for Sprinkles and yourself - I would hate to see another given up. From my experience, baby hedgehogs are a lot more work than when they have grown. I didn't have a pet in college because I knew I didn't have the time for a hedgehog.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

The topic was about how much she was eating and what to expect when she quills.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

biting lip...


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

That lip is going to be sore, jerseymike...


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

She is not a salt and pepper, she looks like an Algerian grey to me. Salt and pepper (correct term is BLACK) hedgehogs are extremely dark and a rare coloration. 

You bought a new hoglet only weeks after getting rid of your last pet. She was huffy, you didn't want to deal with it so you re-homed her. You can come up with a list of excuses but none will be good enough to justify you getting rid of her. Not having enough "time" for her is not a good excuse. Your actions have made you look irresponsible. When you have something that depends on you its your responsibility to sit down and plan that time regardless of your circumstances. Your decision to buy this hoglet looks impulsive which can make some people upset. You need to commit and follow through and maybe you wont get so many people judging you. 

People on here only judge because they care about hedgehogs and their well being. An animal should not be impulsively bought or sold and when that happens of course the members of this forum will be upset and possibly say something. You have to be prepared to see any comment on here and if its not something you like either ignore it or take it as a form of advice. We are not attacking you, we are simply calling it as we see it and some don't like what they have seen. Its a public place where people will voice their opinions and thoughts.

This does not make you a bad person, just put a little more time and thought into something before making a big decision especially when another life is involved. 

As for a hoglets growing personality sometimes quilling or the change of an environment is enough to change a hoglets temperament. I have seen hedgehogs become really grumpy around their quilling but once they are over it they usually calm down. It all depends on the hedgehog. I find that most hedgehogs change a lot up until they are around 6 months old. I find that some hedgehogs go through an "angry teenager" phase that eventually goes away. Like others have said give her oatmeal baths to sooth her skin to make the quilling a little easier. Try to avoid touching her back if you notice its really bothering her. 

Have lots of fun with her!


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

HedgeHopper said:


> I just dont see why everyone in the world has to turn everything into drama wether it be politics or hedgehogs and it should not be about drama it should be about what is best for the people or animals these things effect.
> HedgeHopper


The best thing for an animal is to have a stable home, and to not be subjected to constant stress from rehoming. Rehoming hurts the animal more than the human, and in the previous case Lena Bean was hurt. Therefore, what people are thinking of now is the best interest of the new hedgehog. Naturally the fear would be that the hedgehog would also be rehomed. What people are addressing here is the quite reasonable worry. This is not about the person, this is clearly the well-being of the animal. There is no bashing, just biting of lips and some vocalized worry.

Unfortunately, the nature of a forums is to somehow convey every message, helpful or otherwise, as a direct and personal attack. I can see nothing here intended in that manner, and I myself work with rescued animals. Usually those that bring in the rescues give some excuse about time, commitments, etc. But these are simply excuses. Personally, I find the same excuses I hear every time an animal is dropped off with me echoed in this conversation. I don't feel the need to point out the inconsistencies, as the point has already been made.

I hope that Sprinkles will be taken care of in a loving home, and one that remains permanent. This is not directed as an attack on the owner, but a simple statement. Regarding it as such is completely misunderstanding the meaning.


----------



## exoticfluffy360 (Jan 22, 2013)

honestly people are in titled to there opinion. that being said people should think of the way they voice this and also people should think of the way they are taking it. I've read tons of threads and posts on here from every one and i have seen(and been victim to) people jumping to conclusions (witch was cleared up quickly). this sit is extremely helpful and has given me tons of support and help on the recent events that have taken place on my rescues. but if she really felt that was the best thing to do for her hedge(weather she's telling the truth or not) hog at that time then who is any one to judge as long as it went to a better home/good home? I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with what she did but all she asked was for your support and help. if you can't give that to her without being judgmental then use your time to answer other topics that could really use your advice(and won't be a battle of forum). i agree with hedge hopper on her post. and i hope no one takes this the wrong way(or reads it wrong)

****on the topic. sprinkles is a doll and is very cute. i couldn't have resisted her ether.what ever ur reason for rehoming your other hedgy was its your reason. ill be watching more on this thread as i will be needing the info for my lil babes since there going to be coming up on there wheening and separation mark so i really love this thread. 

again please don't take what I've said the wrong way because i will still need advice on the adventures popping up in the near future. ty


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Sprinkles is being well taken care of. I take care of all my animals and they are spoiled. That is why I no long have a social life, I spend all my time now at my house with my animals. And like I have said before but it seems no one is reading everything Sprinkles will not be rehomed. Also like I have said if you have nothing nice to say dont say anything. I am done being bashed for this. you need to think of how your words effect people.


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

Listen closely...

You. Are. Not. Being. Bashed.

I'm not sure how many different people need to tell you that, or in how many different ways. People are expressing their concern and worry about the situation. 

You already gave away one animal that relied on you; that you committed to taking care of for the rest of their life. You gave her away, and your reason was "not enough time". If something is important to you, you MAKE time for it. It might mean sacrificing something else fun that you want to do, but you have a responsibility to your pet. You made a commitment to take care of them and love them for the rest of their life.

What are you going to do if/when you have children? There certainly won't be enough time to do everything that you want to do. So are you going to give them away too? Pets should be treated like a member of the family. They are just as dependent on you as a child would be.

So some people had a problem with you giving away Lena Bean. But we all didn't tell you that. We kept silent because we aren't in your situation, and we don't know the true reason you gave her away. Only you know. And only you have to live with your decision, whether you had pure intentions or you were just being selfish.

Life is going to change. You are going to go through times when you are extremely busy, and times when you are not. And if you are willing to give away one pet because you don't have enough time, then we are right to worry that you will do the same thing the next time you feel you don't have enough time. You can say that you won't, that it will be different this time. But ACTIONS speak louder than words. What you have done to Lena speaks louder than your promise to keep Sprinkles.

And then there is the fact that your got a new baby just 6 weeks after giving away Lena. That is what worries us the most. 6 weeks is hardly any time at all. You say that a lot can change in 6 weeks, and now you have enough time. If that is your argument, why didn't you just keep Lena, take care of her needs (clean cage, food/water, heat, light), and now that you have enough time again, now you could spend time with her? Instead, you decided to give her away, and get a new baby; a new pet that relies on you just as much as Lena did. This is the biggest betrayal to Lena, far bigger than the disservice you did her by giving her away when she relied on you.

And you made the same promise to this new pet that you made to Lena. But you already broke that promise once. So we are concerned that you are going to do it again.

Now I'm sure that you feel that I am bashing you too. So I'll say it again...

You. Are. Not. Being. Bashed.

I am simply explaining the concerns that I and my fellow posters have. If you aren't willing to commit to the life of your pet, then don't get one. But especially don't turn around and make the same commitment to another animal just 6 weeks after breaking you commitment to Lena Bean.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Like I have before YOU GUYS DONT KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON IN MY LIFE AND YOU STILL DONT. The people on this site need to be respectful to others and I will not be returning due to the way people treat others on here not just from this post but others I have seen on here.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Would you please calm down? People are talking to you respectfully. 

Caps is a sign of shouting. Please don't shout on the forum. I understand you are upset, but if you would read the posts, you would see no one has been disrespectful. By not returning, you are simply giving in to what people don't know and people will assume the worst. It happens in life. Can't judge every user by a few posts on here. People come for advice, not sugar coated, far from the truth advice.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

So I should let people tell me that I am betraying Lena Bean and let them treat me like this I dont think so. I am not the type of person to let people do that to me, never have and never will be. They can think what they want they do not know what my life is like or what is going on it. If I choose not to return that is my choice to and they are not winning!


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

There is no "letting people" tell you something. People have the right to speak their mind, and you don't have to like it. I feel you betrayed Lena Bean. Period. It's what I think whether you like it or not. 

And I lost whatever respect I may have had left for you when I looked at the website you have listed for yourself and saw that in addition to breeding sugar gliders, you will be breeding hedgehogs in the future. How stupid do you think we are? We all know the real reason you got Sprinkles. And I, for one, will not be surprised when Sprinkles shows up "accidentally" pregnant in a few months.

And just so you know, breeding takes a lot more time than just owning pets. So I hope you realize that since you didn't have enough time for Lena Bean.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

in case you ever need to. here is the HWS link http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/relinquishment.asp


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm going to close this. It is obvious the OP is never going to understand why people have concerns.


----------

